# My 1990 300zx won't start. PLEASE HELP.



## 90z32 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, so here is my issue. I have a 1990 300zx n/a. Automatic trans. It just stopped working the other day. I checked all my fluids. All good. New Battery and terminals. Cleaned all grounds. I checked fuel supply and that is good. I checked for spark at each coil individually. All good. I checked the ecu codes and it turned up code 21 (ignition signal) and code 34 (detonation sensor circuit). I Changed the PTU and the camshaft position sensor. Still no start. Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------

